# Best Tegra 3 Games?



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Need something to spend the $25 bucks on, what are the best?


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Dead Trigger, dling right now


----------



## BoyBlunder (Jul 20, 2011)

Shadowgun THD


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

GTA 3 is a blast to play. I already have it so i think im gonna get Max Payne and Final Fantasy 3..still gonna have a couple bucks left over.......moar suggestions!


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks, just found out about Splashtop THD too and will be downloading right away


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Download the TegraZone app


----------



## frenetic (Nov 30, 2011)

jmcguire525 said:


> Thanks, just found out about Splashtop THD too and will be downloading right away


This. The best Tegra 3 game? I don't know... Diablo 3? Skyrim? Take your pick


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

frenetic said:


> This. The best Tegra 3 game? I don't know... Diablo 3? Skyrim? Take your pick


Is it possible to play these outside of a local network with a sixaxis? I'm thinking lag my be to much and I haven't been able to find anything about the controller yet


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Anyone know of any games that can use the Onlive Universal Controller (other than Onlive, of course)? Nova series, Modern Combat series, anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> Anyone know of any games that can use the Onlive Universal Controller (other than Onlive, of course)? Nova series, Modern Combat series, anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Not sure, but I got Modern Combat 3 running with sixaxis and it is amazing!


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

Dead Trigger,Dark Meadow,Asphalt 7,Shadowgun THD,Riptide GP to name a few.


----------

